
Why is no one Talking about the VR Debate? - Parbeyjr
http://edgylabs.com/2016/10/04/no-one-talking-vr-debate/
======
kafkaesq
_While most of us tuned in to watch last Monday’s presidential debate on a tv
or computer screen, a select few tuned in with the latest technology: Virtual
Reality. With VR’s enormous potential to directly connect brands with
audiences, why is no one talking about this?_

As if the two phenomena: a debate between potential leaders of the world's
most powerful nation; and yet another technology for spamming ads at people --
were of even remotely comparable significance?

